# Anyone Else Tried Amazon's Software Downloader?



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I found a 50% off deal on _Crysis 2_ (PC version) so I thought I'd try out Amazon's native Games & Software downloader, and I just can't seem to get the thing to work. There's something going on between my computer and Amazon's servers.

At first the download went fine, but after a couple hours (it's a 9GB download) the download stop and the downloader said the connection was lost. Everything else network-wise on this computer has been working perfectly fine, so I know I still have internet (I'm posting this message on the same system), but for some reason I couldn't get that one program to maintain a connection.

Restarting the program didn't work so I thought I'd reinstall it. After uninstalling it though, now I can't reinstall the application! The installer will get to the end of the process and then either say "an error occurred" or "couldn't connect to the server."

Amazon's troubleshooting page on the issue has almost no information for if the downloader can't connect. I tried checking my computer's security (Microsoft Security Essentials) but it didn't have any logs of having blocked Amazon, and I'm not sure how I would mark it as a trusted website.

EDIT: I just tried to install the app on another system and it said "failed to connect to the servers." I'm thinking my router firewall just doesn't like them? How do I change that?


----------



## tc557 (May 19, 2011)

Just found your post googling the same issue - I've tried a few similar things as you with no luck. I'm also trying to download Crysis 2. Perhaps the problem is on Amazons side?


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay I figured out that you have to download a new installer every time you want to reinstall Amazon's downloader. Each installer is only good once.

Amazon actually tells you to get a new one whennan installation process fails but the message is real easy to miss.


----------

